# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Đố vui tin học >  Câu đố #002: Tạo thư mục tên là "" (rỗng)

## intembaohanh

He he, Admin đố cách tạo folder CON hay quá, mình cũng góp dzui tý tẹo.
Hỏi: Làm thế nào để tạo một folder không có tên? :lick:
Minh họa:

----------


## thangemxuananh

đơn giản quá ALT + 0160

----------


## hoanggiang212

alt+255 cũng được [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## fire_diamond1987

2 đáp án trên nếu tính ra thì vẫn chưa chính xác. Vì hoangtuera đố là tạo thư mục "" nghĩa là không có khoảng trắng, thư mục tên có giá trị rỗng.
Có thể chính người đặt câu hỏi cũng sẽ không giải được !!!

----------


## thuthunga

ho ho.câu này dễ quá à
chọn Rename ---> Insert Unicode control character--->ZWJ là ok liên à
phải không anh hoangtuera

----------


## chungcuhanoi

Chưa hiểu rõ namnam97 làm thế nào. Chỉ dẫn kỹ hơn xem ? Nên nhớ thư mục tạo xong không có khoảng trắng chính giữa! (theo lời đố của hoangtuera)

----------


## sonhp

thế này nhé ,creat 1 cái thư mục mới
rùi anh chọn vào Rename nó
khi chữ New folder được bôi đen thì click chuột phải vào đó
sẽ hiện ra 1 bảng
chọn Insert Unicode control character ----> sẽ thấy 1 bảng nữa
trong bảng đó có 1 loạt các loại đưa kí tự vào
chọn 1 cái bất kỳ cho đến khi dòng new folder biến mất
đảm bảo là thư mục không tên và không hề có 1 khoảng trống nào
cũng = cách này mà em tạo dc thư mục có tên là con đấy
nói chung là tạo tên là gì cũng dc hết[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## VinhLink

Anh tạo thư mục mới "New Folder"
Sau đó Rename, bôi đen và click vào giữa
Nó ra

Không tìm thấy cái gì gọi là "Insert Unicode control character"
:-?

----------


## Chiến Chăm Chỉ

Theo mình ko thể tạo 1 folder như vậy. hoangtuera thử bôi đen folder nameless đó, nếu ko có khoảng đen thì give-up#-o

----------


## jpsakura98

Đáp án :
Bước 1 : Bạn tạo 1 thứ mục sau đó nhấn F2 để sửa tên.
Bước 2 : Nhấn dữ phím Alt tiếp nhấn các chữ số 0160 hoặc 255 rồi Enter
Vậy bạn đã có 1 thư mục rỗng .
Giải thích : Khi nhấn ALT + 0160 hoặc ALT + 255 thì ta đã thực hiện lênh Space, đúng hơn nó là mã của phím Space.

Thêm 1 vài cái cho mọi người chơi vui : Nhấn F2 sau đó nhấn ALT + 0120 rồi tiếp tục thao tác thay cái số 0120 băng 0130,0140,0150,0160,0170,0180,0190.... bạn có thể đặt tên thư mục như là:
3/4
, 
'
"
....vvvvv
Chúc vui haha
:lick:

----------


## Thuy_KTHN

em đã làm thử và không thề có hiện tượng gì xảy ra cả. Chuối

----------


## beprongviet

Cho đáp án đi.
Khó quá!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mathanhcong

cách của namnam97 hay wa' ta...thank nhiu nhiu nha...

----------


## loveseo

Hay nhỉ nhưng ko biết ai đúng ai sai ?
hoangtuera trả lời đi chứ

----------


## huongabc1

sao em ko làm đc như thế hả anh ?

----------


## seluoncocach

chẳng qua đó cũng là thư mục bình thường mà tên nó là space mà thôi.
vì khi hiển thì space là khoảng trống thì ta sẽ ko thấy tên của nó.
Ta ko dùng trực tiếp phím "space" tại vì nó ko cho tạo khoảng trắng trong thư mục vì vậy ta phải dùng kí tự đặc biệt là Alt + số(tương ứng với space)

----------


## tuylasg

em cũng làm gần giống với bạn namnam97 mà được mà ;đầu tiên tạo 1 folder mới bình thường khi vừa tạo mới vẫn còn bôi đen ở chữ new folder chỉ chuột vô đó nhắp phải chọn insert unicole control character /chon tiếp ZWNJ ok.mà em làm bằng win7 còn xp em hok biết có đúng không nữa

----------


## dichvuseo001

> 2 đáp án trên nếu tính ra thì vẫn chưa chính xác. Vì hoangtuera đố là tạo thư mục "" nghĩa là không có khoảng trắng, thư mục tên có giá trị rỗng.
> Có thể chính người đặt câu hỏi cũng sẽ không giải được !!!


Nếu như vầy thì cách của namnam97 là chính xác nhất!
Nhấn Alt tạo khoảng trắng thì sẽ không chính xác.

----------


## lamerjapan

hêhê rename -> Atl + 255 -> Enter là xong thôi mà [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## ctthutrang85

ok xác nhận alt+255 chính xác

----------


## hoanghuy87

có một vài phần mềm như USB Manager cho phép trang trí thư mục, ổ đĩa có thể tạo tên như vậy

----------


## blogwhey1

cho mình hỏi là tạo nó ra xong sao lại del ko dc nhỉ [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## hatrang1995

đâu có tạo ra xong rồi vẫn Del được mà bạn

----------


## nguyennam19

Anh *hoangtuera* chắc là cho ảnh vào photoshop tẩy chữ đi là thành thư mục không tên

----------


## traveldatviet

Cách làm của em namnam thì mới đúng như đề tài đấy các cậu. Mà chủ bài viết này chưa làm được hay là máy của cậu ko có những dòng ở dưới??? Làm theo cách của em namnam thì ta sẽ tạo được 1 thư mục rỗng hoặc có tên là "con" mà theo cách đặt tên bình thường thì ta đặt ko được. Còn những câu trả lời dùng "Alt + ..." thì thư mục đó vẫn có tên là 1 khoảng cách, chẳng qua ta ko thấy được thôi ^_^

----------


## vietglobal

Mình không thể tạo 1 folder không tên giống các bạn chỉ dẫn, nhấn alt+0160 hay alt+255 rồi mà folder vẫn còn tên.
Làm cách nào đây?

----------

